# الظاهرة الطبيعية، الحقيقة العلمية ، النظرية ، القانون ...مصطلحات .. والفرق بينهم.!!



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 مارس 2011)

أولا : الظاهرة الطبيعية : Natural Phenomenon
وهي ما خلقه الله لنا وأودعها الله في مخلوقاته ،وأعتقد أننا جميعا نؤمن بأن كل ما في الوجود من صنعه جل وعلا، 
مثل الحرارة والبرودة ،طلوع الشمس من المشرق ، دوران الأرض حول الشمس، الليل والنهار والظل 
والبرق والرعد والعواصف والرياح والمد والجزر ​ 
فهذه كلها ظواهر طبيعية . ​ 
ثانيا : الحقيقة ​ 
هي تلك التي لا تحتاج إلى إثبات ( وتعني مفهوم مثبت Provable concept) مثل
1- طلوع الشمس من المشرق 
2- ظاهرة الطفو 
3- ظاهرة وقوع الشيئ من أعلى إلى اسفل ( الجاذبية )في محيطنا الكروي.​ 
هنا أصبحت هذه الظاهرة الطبيعية حقيقة علمية أو Objective Reality موضوع حقيقي ​ 
ثالثا : القانون العلمي Scientific Law
هو جملة حرفية او صيغة رياضية لعلاقة تعبر عن قاعدة أساسية في العلم (سواء ميكانيكي أو كهربائي او في الطب او الفلك ..أو غيره) .. 
وللتبسيط مثل قانون نيوتن للجاذبية الأرضية ​ 
إذن في هذه الحالة فإن الجاذبية شملت كونها ظاهرة طبيعية وثانيا بأنها حقيقة علمية 
وعندما تم كتابة معادلة لهذه الحقيقة أصبح لها أيضا قانونا علميا يشرحها ويبسطها ..
طبعا قام بكتابة هذا القانون بشر أعطاهم الله قدرات ذهنية تؤهلهم للأكتشاف ولكن 
( وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا)
وهكذا الأمر للضغط والحرارة وغيرها من الظواهر الطبيعية .​ 
رابعا : النظرية العلمية :
إبتداءا فإن كلمة نظرية theory تعني بالأغريقي البحث Looking at ، النظر والتقصي والتمعن ، ​ 
والنظرية العلمية هي :
تتألف من مجموعة من المفاهيم concepts تشمل ملخص عن الظاهرة الملاحظة observable Phenomena 
معبرٌ عنها بخواص محددة كميا مع أنظمة rules (تسمى قوانين علمية )
والتي تصف أو تعبر عن علاقة بين المشاهدات لهذه المفاهيم.​ 
النظرية العلمية تم صياغتها وتركيبها حتى تـُحقق بيانات ونتائج تجريبية empirical data 
عن هذه المشاهدات ومن ثم تم وضعها في قانون تطبيقي Principle
أو في عدد من القوانين التطبيقية لشرح ظاهرة معينة ذات صنف معين. ​ 
أرجو ملاحظة أن هناك فرق في المصطلحات باللغة الإنجليزية 
فكلمة Basic 
ليست مثل rule 
law
theory 
Principle 
Theorem 
فكل واحدة لها تعريفها .. 
ولو ترجمنا بعضها عربيا لكانت كلمة واحدة .​ 
ملاحظات عامة 
1- قانون بشري 
لا يوجد في الوجود قانون بشري بل قام الإنسان بإكتشاف ظاهرة محددة وكتب لها صيغة قانون كما أسلفت 
حتى علم المثلثات فهي دلالات محددة لقواعد أساسية .​ 
2- بديهي trivial
طبعا جميعنا كمهندسين أخذنا في حلول المسائل الهندسية او الرياضية 
الحل البديهي trivial solution 
وهي ان تضع قيمة كل المتغيرات صفر في طرف المعادلة وتحصل على أحد حلول المعادلة 
ولا أنسى انه يجب ان تذكره وإلا ستحسم عليك بعض الدرجات ..​ 
3- في الحقيقة كثيرا ما يخلط البعض بين كلمة Free وترجمتها 
فأحيانا تعني مجانا وأحيانا أخرى تعني حر ( الحر هو الطليق ) 
والمجان هو الذي ليس له ثمن ..​ 
وهذا يقودني للقول بأنه ليس هناك شئ حر طليق 
وكذلك فإن كل شئ هو بلا ثمن لأنه من صنع الخالق 
يقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى​ 
{اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقاً لَّكُمْ 
وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ لِتَجْرِيَ فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الأَنْهَارَ }إبراهيم32​ 
{وَسَخَّر لَكُمُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ دَآئِبَينَ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ }إبراهيم33​ 
{وَهُوَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ الْبَحْرَ لِتَأْكُلُواْ مِنْهُ لَحْماً طَرِيّاً وَتَسْتَخْرِجُواْ مِنْهُ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا 
وَتَرَى الْفُلْكَ مَوَاخِرَ فِيهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ }النحل14​ 
{إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثاً 
وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ أَلاَ لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ اللّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ }الأعراف54​ 


تحياتي للجميع .​


----------



## zamalkawi (11 مارس 2011)

لي وجهة نظر، وهو أنه هناك فرق بين الظاهرة الطبيعية والقانون الطبيعي
فالقانون الطبيعي هو الذي يؤدي إلى الظاهرة الطبيعية
والعلماء يدرسون الظاهرة الطبيعية في محاولة لاستنباط القانون الطبيعي
فمثلا الرياح ظاهرة طبيعية
ولكن سببها قوانين طبيعية وظواهر طبيعية أخرى، فالشمس (كظاهرة طبيعية) والعلاقة بين القوة والضغط والحرارة وديناميكا الموائع (كقوانين طبيعية) تؤدي في النهاية لظاهرة الرياح
والعلماء يرصدون الظاهرة الطبيعية، ويحاولون من خلالها استنتاج القوانين الطبيعية
وأحيانا العكس، فأحيانا تكون القوانين الطبيعية سبق استنتاجها (بدرجة معينة من الدقة) وتم رصد الظاهرة، ويحاول العلماء تفسير حدوث الظاهرة من خلال القوانين الطبيعية المعروفة، ومن ثم التنبؤ بالظاهرة أو التحكم فيها


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> لي وجهة نظر، وهو أنه هناك فرق بين الظاهرة الطبيعية والقانون الطبيعي
> فالقانون الطبيعي هو الذي يؤدي إلى الظاهرة الطبيعية
> والعلماء يدرسون الظاهرة الطبيعية في محاولة لاستنباط القانون الطبيعي
> فمثلا الرياح ظاهرة طبيعية
> ...


 
وجهة نظر ، 
ولكنهما متلازمين ( القانون الطبيعي يفسر الظاهرة الطبيعية )
إلا أن القانون الطبيعي والذي يفسر الظاهرة الطبيعية بالدقة لا يعرفه إلا الخالق المبدع سبحانه
لذا دائما نرى نقصا في القواتين التي يصوغها البشر (لاتكون دقيقة 100%)
فعجلة الجاذبية 
g= 9.81 n/s2
وهذا تجده في كل القوانين التي وضع صيغتها بني البشر لتفسير الظواهر الطبيعية سواءا في الكهرومغناطيسية وفي الميكانيكا والموائع وغيرها وحتى في المعادلات الرياضية 
فالنسبة التقريبة ط (=22/7)= 3.14( وهي تدخل في كثير من معادلات المساحات والأحجام للأشكال الدائرية عند حساب قوى او ضغط او غيرها ) 
وفي علم المثلثات .. فجيب وجيب تمام الزاوية تجدها كسورا .. 
وجميع الثوابت للمواد مقربة مثل modulus of elasticity وكذلك المقاومة الكهربائية النوعية resistivity وغيرها ..وتم إستنتاجها بناءاً على محاولات تجريبية empirical figures . 
لذا لن نستطيع ان نقول ان هذه القوانين مطلقة 100% They are not Obselete 
ودائما نرى بها قصورا .. حتى في قوانين الطاقة فالكفاءة لا تكون 100% بسبب تحول بعضها إلى شكل آخر.
حوار جيد ومفيد .. ولكن أعذر إنشغالي.​ 
ملحوظة : قرأت سؤالك وجوابي تجده في طي مداخلة صاحب الفكرة.​


----------



## zamalkawi (17 مارس 2011)

وضعت هذا الرد في موضوع آخر، للرد على الأخ محمد المصري الذي قال أن القوانين نوعان، رياضي محكم، وفيزيائي تقريبي

هناك نوعية ثالثة من القوانين أخ محمد، ولا أعرف كيف أصنفها، فأنا مهندس ولست علمي
النوعية الثالثة هي المبادئ الفيزيائية، مثل مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، وقوانين نيوتن في الميكانيكا، ومبدأ الارتياب لهايزنبرج، والقوانين الأساسية للديناميكا الحرارية
فهذه القوانين لا تصف سلوك معين للمادة، مثل قوانين الغازات مثلا، وإنما تصف مبدأ فيزيائي ينطبق على الحياة كلها، فلا يوجد نظام فيزيائي مثلا يخرق مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، ولا يوجد على حد علمي نظام به أن هناك فعل ليس له رد فعل
وهذه المبادئ الفيزيائية أيضا لا تندرج تحت القوانين الرياضية، ربما هي تندرج تحت المنطق أكثر من الرياضة، وإن كانت الرياضة هي صورة من صور المنطق
على كل حال، أنا لا أعرف كثيرا عن هذه الأشياء، فأنا مهندس في الأساس، وأهتم أكثر بالتطبيق العملي


----------

